# Dry scalp- need help



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a very dry scalp and it itches a lot. Does someone have recommendations for hair products that actually work? (Not too expensive since Im a poor student ) My hair gets easily greasy as well, so I guess I need something for combination hair.

thanks in advance!


----------



## cosulivan84 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the same problem. My dry scalp is caused by a reaction to anything with strong scents etc. I was advised to use Neutrogena t-gel shampoo (they even have one for greasy hair) and it really helped me (http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1040278&classificationid=1025743. )This might not work i guess it depends why your scalp iches. Have you been to a doctor about it? has it been going on for a while or have you just had a reaction to some product that you've used?


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

cosulivan84 said:


> I have the same problem. My dry scalp is caused by a reaction to anything with strong scents etc. I was advised to use Neutrogena t-gel shampoo (they even have one for greasy hair) and it really helped me (http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1040278&classificationid=1025743. )This might not work i guess it depends why your scalp iches. Have you been to a doctor about it? has it been going on for a while or have you just had a reaction to some product that you've used?



Yep, I think it's the perfume my scalp can't handle. I haven't been to the doctor. It's not *that* bad. It's just irritating and pretty gross too. If Im stressed it gets worse though, and sometimes it itch so much that I get tiny bruises (yes, I knoweww) It helps if I dont use conditioner, but then my hair gets really dry...

It all started thanks to Redken-color extend actually. (About 2 years ago)


----------



## redhotmarkers (Oct 9, 2007)

I always have this problem when the weather changes from summer to fall. I don't know why but a few totally weird, some gross suggestions... hey they work...

~wash hair as normal then use mayo as a condition - but do not wash it out. Wrap your hair with a plastic bag and rock the cute look for as long as you can stand it (typically 30 minutes) then wash it out using shampoo

~wash your hair less frequently... washing your hair every day can be pretty drying on your hair and scalp. Aveda has a great product that is essentially a hair refreshener. A bit spendy but amazing! Great too if you have been around smoke. 

~mix tea tree oil into your conditioner and use as normal

~apply olive oil to your scalp, massage in and wash out a few hours later

Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 9, 2007)

I was going to suggest tea tree oil shampoo. It's what my stylist recommends when i get dry scalp in the winter. Its sort of fun to wash with too since it makes your scalp all cool and tingly. I always used the tea tree shampoo when i'd have itchy scalp.. I think it was paul mitchell that i would use.. (it's been a while since i needed the stuff)


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 9, 2007)

Sally Beauty supply has a great substitute Tea Tree oil shampoo and conditioner, it was great when i have used it before...


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the good advices everyone!
Not sure about the mayo though ...does it really work?


----------



## Risible (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried the mayo condition trick years ago, and it left my hair a greasy mess ... so, it sounds like you'd have to try it yourself to see how your hair reacts to it. It worked for Hotmarkers!

I've used the Kiehl's tea tree oil shampoo and conditioner in the past, and I loved them. I didn't have an itchy scalp problem at the time, so I can't comment on that aspect, but they sure did a good job at making my color-treated and damaged hair shiny and soft.

I have a tea tree lotion that I put on my dogs for itch relief. Their skin isn't the same PH as a human's, but nevertheless, they seem to be relieved with it.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I was going to suggest tea tree oil shampoo. It's what my stylist recommends when i get dry scalp in the winter. Its sort of fun to wash with too since it makes your scalp all cool and tingly. I always used the tea tree shampoo when i'd have itchy scalp.. I think it was paul mitchell that i would use.. (it's been a while since i needed the stuff)



The Tea Tree or Melaleuca Alternifolia plant is native to Australia and is truely a wonder with a multitude of uses.
The indigenous peoples of Australia have been using it forever as a traditional medicine source for its antiseptic and anti fungal properties.
Tea Tree oil can be used for stings, insect bites, acne, dandruff, etc etc.
It is amazing stuff.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 14, 2007)

Tea Tree Oil Shampoo is a good idea because the regular Tea Tree Oil works for burns that you may get from perms if you itch your scalp before you get it done


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the oily scalp with dry, thick, wavy hair combo going on.
I use jojoba oil on both about three times a week. I rub it in and let it sit for an hour then wash my hair with the usual shampoo. It works very well and my hair gets really soft and shiny.


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank's so much everyone, you have been very helpful! :happy:

I have used a tea-tree oil shampoo/conditioner for about a week now. It has really helped my sensitive scalp!
My head is much happier now 
Great to have more options to choose from though, in case I need a change etc.

love ya' 
susie


----------

